# Aolani's Got Something to Say!!



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

And this is why we have been missing in action these days:

Aolani's Got Something to Say! - YouTube


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, I love it!! I won't say anything here so I won't give it away but I'm excited for you and your little fluff is so adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh how wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww congratulations!!! What a wonderful way to announce such happy news!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili:Edith!!!! Congratulations!!! :chili: I think my puppy parties will be turning into baby parties if things keeping going this way!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww that's wonderful, Edith!!! Such great news...I'm so very happy for you! Aolani, you did a very good job telling us your exciting news


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, how exciting! Congratulations Edith!!!

and I meant to say what a great video idea, Aolani is as sweet as ever


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh congrats!! Soooo happy for you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Edith, congratulations!!

I'm so happy for you. I loved this video. What a wonderful way to reveal your wonderful news. 

So so excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Edith!!!!!! I'm SO excited and happy for you and Aolani . I love the video- we've been missing you guys and now I see why! You look fabulous btw... Keep us posted ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! Congratulations! That is amazing! I love how you revealed it; very cute :wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations Edith!!!! I am so happy for you and your family. That was a great way on telling us Aolani. You are such a good baby and you will be an amazing big brother to your sister or brother. :wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww how exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! great video and Aloni is as handsome as ever :wub:! Can't wait to hear more details in due time :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, I love it!! I won't say anything here so I won't give it away but I'm excited for you and your little fluff is so adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! And thank you for not giving it away 



maggieh said:


> Oh how wonderful! Congratulations!


Thank you!



Furbabies mom said:


> Awww congratulations!!! What a wonderful way to announce such happy news!!!


Thank you, glad you enjoyed it 



The A Team said:


> :chili:Edith!!!! Congratulations!!! :chili: I think my puppy parties will be turning into baby parties if things keeping going this way!!!!!!


LOL, Pat. I wonder who would make more noise, our babies or the pups.



Bailey&Me said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww that's wonderful, Edith!!! Such great news...I'm so very happy for you! Aolani, you did a very good job telling us your exciting news


Thanks, Nida. I wanted to get him rolling in a blanket to put himself to sleep but he hasn't mastered it yet so we had to improvise a little with the suspense LOL.



Maglily said:


> oh wow, how exciting! Congratulations Edith!!!
> 
> and I meant to say what a great video idea, Aolani is as sweet as ever


 
Thanks Brenda  Aolani has been trying to get some of the baby stuff that we have bought - especially the toys. Geez, I'm sure he will find a way to get to those toys, just hope he shares LOL.




bellaratamaltese said:


> oooh congrats!! Soooo happy for you!


Thank you, Stacy 



eiksaa said:


> Edith, congratulations!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you. I loved this video. What a wonderful way to reveal your wonderful news.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Asstha. Aolani couldn't keep it a secret much longer. He was about to burst!





hoaloha said:


> Edith!!!!!! I'm SO excited and happy for you and Aolani . I love the video- we've been missing you guys and now I see why! You look fabulous btw... Keep us posted ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much, Marisa for sharing in our excitement. Yes, I have been too tired to really do much on the computer other than play a game here or there. I get home and just want to relax and go to sleep. But other than that I have been feeling okay. Will def. try to keep everyone posted


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Fluffdoll said:


> Wow!! Congratulations! That is amazing! I love how you revealed it; very cute :wub:


Thank you and glad you enjoyed it!!



dntdelay said:


> Congratulations Edith!!!! I am so happy for you and your family. That was a great way on telling us Aolani. You are such a good baby and you will be an amazing big brother to your sister or brother. :wub::wub:


Thank you. I hope so, but if he isn't from the begining we will just work on it. I'm sure he will get used to the baby eventually and they will be bffs.



Orla said:


> Awww how exciting!! Congrats!


Thanks, Orla!



Maisie and Me said:


> Wow!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! great video and Aloni is as handsome as ever :wub:! Can't wait to hear more details in due time :chili:


Thank you, I will post a recent pic shortly so that you can see how much bigger my belly has gotten since the pics in the video were taken (at 28 and 29 weeks).


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Here were are at a wedding this past Saturday. Baby's daddy is on the left next to his niece, the bride. I am 31 weeks along in this pic. That's right, this week I make 8 months eeeekkk!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:EDITH - YOU STINKER. CONGRATS:cheer: I had no idea. I'm so excited for you and you look gorgeous in that photo. Wow, maternity agrees with you. :chili::chili:
Loved the video and seeing Aolani. Miss that handsome guy. I know he'll be a great big brother. So is his choice of blue right? So cute. When's your due date? If I remember way back when, the first trimester is so tiring, the next one not so bad and then the last one is super exhausting. Do you get maternity leave and if so how much? Wow, lots of new mamas on SM.:thumbsup:
:yahoo::yahoo::clap::wavetowel2: I'm so excited for you. You made my day


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:EDITH - YOU STINKER. CONGRATS:cheer: I had no idea. I'm so excited for you and you look gorgeous in that photo. Wow, maternity agrees with you. :chili::chili:
> Loved the video and seeing Aolani. Miss that handsome guy. I know he'll be a great big brother. So is his choice of blue right? So cute. When's your due date? If I remember way back when, the first trimester is so tiring, the next one not so bad and then the last one is super exhausting. Do you get maternity leave and if so how much? Wow, lots of new mamas on SM.:thumbsup:
> :yahoo::yahoo::clap::wavetowel2: I'm so excited for you. You made my day


LOL, Sue!! Of all people I thought might find out it would be you! I had gone up to the New York Dog Shop and to Unleashed quite a few times around the end of May and although I wasn't showing too much, I kept thinking if Sue sees me, she will def. notice! So, I would walk really fast to try to look like a blur, oh but one day the crepe shop called me in and I waited for ever for my crepe but I was either really hungry or it was, indeed, really worth it. 

I have been keeping the gender from Aolani too because I know how much of a big mouth he is ;-) so you will all just have to wait, unless, of course I end up slipping and revealing it like I did at work one day. Uggh, I didn't even notice it when I slipped - it had to be pointed out to me. 

My due date is October 10th - that I don't mind revealing cause I think its fun to see how close we really get. I will be taking 12 weeks, but mine doesn't kick in until the baby is due. Apparently others are able to take off once they turn 36 weeks or maybe even 2 weeks prior to their due date, but my disability won't cover that unless I get a doctor's note stating that I have to stay home. So yes, I may def. end up delivering while waiting on a long line in the Port Authority :w00t: Or, maybe I will just take one week vacation before my due date if I make it that long. 

The begining was sooooo tiring. At work I would get up and scan filing docs just to try to stay awake. That lasted pretty much through mid May, then I was feelign okay until the heat waves started to kick in and I thought I would finally start getting mornign sickness, but I made it through that too and now its cooler so I feel better though the fatigue is starting to kick in again.I shoudl just sleep in my office and keep Aolani under the desk for company LOL.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edith -- I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you. You looks gorgeous in the pictures -- just fabulous.

Aolani seems to think that it's going to be a boy -- but that might just be wishful thinking on his part.

We'll have to have a baby guessing contest. Date, Time, Gender, Weight.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, you look absolutely fantastic. You are simply glowing:thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Love it. Congratulations.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh that's fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! That is great news and I love the video...put together very well with the star of course....Aolani. He is adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a brilliant way to share your exciting news! Yep, I'm crying happy tears for you :wub:.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Edith -- I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you. You looks gorgeous in the pictures -- just fabulous.
> 
> Aolani seems to think that it's going to be a boy -- but that might just be wishful thinking on his part.
> 
> We'll have to have a baby guessing contest. Date, Time, Gender, Weight.


 
Thank you so much, Lynn. I think that is a great idea. I, myself, keep thinking all different scenarios in my head - anything can happen!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

lynda said:


> Congratulations, you look absolutely fantastic. You are simply glowing:thumbsup:


Awww, thank you Lynda 



mdbflorida said:


> Love it. Congratulations.


Thanks!



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh that's fabulous! Congratulations!


Thank you!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Congratulations!! That is great news and I love the video...put together very well with the star of course....Aolani. He is adorable!! :wub:


Yes, he is and always will be a star  Thank you!



Summergirl73 said:


> What a brilliant way to share your exciting news! Yep, I'm crying happy tears for you :wub:.


Aww, thank you for sharing in my joy


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww, congrats Edith! Such exciting news. Yes, Aolani is your first baby! :wub: Love seeing him in the video and you look great. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BTW, forgot to mention but the daddy is seriously hot!!!! Wow, you'll have a gorgeous little one between the two of you:wub:


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

congrats  loved the video, such a happy announcement!! <3 the touching the candles was soo cute too


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow congrats Aolani will be the best brother ever!!! Loved your reveal video!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh wow how excitig :chili: Huge congrats to you hugs :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

mfa said:


> Awww, congrats Edith! Such exciting news. Yes, Aolani is your first baby! :wub: Love seeing him in the video and you look great. :aktion033:


Thanks, Florence!! I am sure Aolani will always remind me that he was here first too LOL.



Snowbody said:


> BTW, forgot to mention but the daddy is seriously hot!!!! Wow, you'll have a gorgeous little one between the two of you:wub:


Oh Sue, he's okay I guess. LOL. Thank you, we are just hoping for a healthy baby, but if it's a looker then that would be a plus 



Maltshakes said:


> congrats  loved the video, such a happy announcement!! <3 the touching the candles was soo cute too


Thanks you, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Wow congrats Aolani will be the best brother ever!!! Loved your reveal video!!


Thank you! I think Aolani and the baby will make an excellent team especially at meal time. I am sure Aolani will train the baby to drop food on the floor when he begs - I can just picture it.



Katkoota said:


> oh wow how excitig :chili: Huge congrats to you hugs :chili:


Thanks, Kat!!! We are very excited too


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow Edith, this is so exciting!!!!!!!! My daughter in law, who is expecting Identical twin girls is tech due a couple of days ahead of you. They consider twins cooked at 37-38 weeks and 36-37 for identicals so every day now is a wait and see. She had an ultrasound yest, (has one every week to check growth and fluid levels) and the "GIRLS" are 4 + pounds now:chili::chili:She just hit the 38 week mark also, sooooo which one of you will go first??
As these babies are my first grandchildren I am so beyond excited I can hardly wait.
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, you look absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! :happy:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Edith and Aolani, such great news. Loved the way you announced it. Can't wait for the puppy party and all the babies!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well how could I not pop over to SM and congratulate you!!!! Edith my darling...I'm so thrilled for you!!!! Aolani...good job on helping Mommy w/the announcement. This lil baby will be so blessed and so very loved. Edith you know how much I adore you...such a special person you are. So many little babies being born on SM...our family is growing! I can't wait for the lil one's debut. Feel good sweets!!!!!
XO! XO! XO! XO!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh and how could I forget to say...some people just look haggard and tired when they are pregnant (hormones!). While other mommys glow and radiate when pregnant. Edith....you definitley have it going on! You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! (and handsome Daddy to be of course!) One good looking kid brewing in that belly.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :chili:Edith!!!! Congratulations!!! :chili: I think my puppy parties will be turning into baby parties if things keeping going this way!!!!!!


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:LOL! Pat...maybe you need to add to the skin baby department LOL. It's true....babies popping out all over on SM! :wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh that was the cutest video, congratulations.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What an adorable way to share the news...Congratulations!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! And what a precious announcement!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Absolutely precious video.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Congratulations on the baby and Aolani's new playmate!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What wonderful news!!!!:chili: Congratulations!!! ... and that video was adorable!!!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

How exciting! Hugs!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Edith! How did I miss seeing this before? CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's wonderful news!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Such creative SM members, with amazing news. :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, congrats to you and Aolani!!! :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! I love the video - what a cute way to make the announcement.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow Edith, this is so exciting!!!!!!!! My daughter in law, who is expecting Identical twin girls is tech due a couple of days ahead of you. They consider twins cooked at 37-38 weeks and 36-37 for identicals so every day now is a wait and see. She had an ultrasound yest, (has one every week to check growth and fluid levels) and the "GIRLS" are 4 + pounds now:chili::chili:She just hit the 38 week mark also, sooooo which one of you will go first??
> As these babies are my first grandchildren I am so beyond excited I can hardly wait.
> Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, you look absolutely beautiful!!!


How exciting!! Congratulations to you and your family too!!! And oh wow twins! Your DIL is a little bit father along than I am. I just made 32 weeks. I can only imagine how excited you all must be. She has made it quite far so far for twins so I am guessing any day now they will make their first appearance. Best of luck and you know us at SM can't wait to see pics!!!



Grace'sMom said:


> Congratulations!!!! :happy:


Thank you!



chichi said:


> Congrats Edith and Aolani, such great news. Loved the way you announced it. Can't wait for the puppy party and all the babies!!


Thank you. Yep sounds like it's going to be a puppy/baby bonanza at Pat's next year.



mom2bijou said:


> Well how could I not pop over to SM and congratulate you!!!! Edith my darling...I'm so thrilled for you!!!! Aolani...good job on helping Mommy w/the announcement. This lil baby will be so blessed and so very loved. Edith you know how much I adore you...such a special person you are. So many little babies being born on SM...our family is growing! I can't wait for the lil one's debut. Feel good sweets!!!!!
> XO! XO! XO! XO!





mom2bijou said:


> Oh and how could I forget to say...some people just look haggard and tired when they are pregnant (hormones!). While other mommys glow and radiate when pregnant. Edith....you definitley have it going on! You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! (and handsome Daddy to be of course!) One good looking kid brewing in that belly.


Awww Tammy, you are too sweet! Thank you so much for also stopping by SM to comment. It makes me feel so happy knowing that everyone is sharing in our joy! I have been following Summer on FB and seeing how much she has grown so quickly. I can't wait to see how my little one grows and changes but yeah, I know they stay little for such a short amount of time that maybe I should stop rushing it all. 

And thank you so much for the compliments. I remember when you were pregnant with summer and how radiant and beautiful you looked so coming from you that was def. a compliment


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Edith I meant to say my daughter in law was 32 weeks ,almost 33 weeks now also:smilie_tischkante:. I thought it would be fun for you to know approx what your baby weighs in case you are not having so many ultrasounds. She is in the 50th percentile based on a single baby so she is very good for twins so far. Her tech due date is Oct. 6th but I doubt she will make that date. She has 81/2 + lbs. of baby in there as of Monday.

I wish you the best of health and luck for you and your baby and hope the pregnancy goes by as fast as you want it to:wub:!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> What an adorable way to share the news...Congratulations!


 


Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh that was the cutest video, congratulations.





Madison's Mom said:


> Congratulations! And what a precious announcement!





ladodd said:


> Congratulations! Absolutely precious video.





sophiesmom said:


> Congratulations on the baby and Aolani's new playmate!!





Maidto2Maltese said:


> What wonderful news!!!!:chili: Congratulations!!! ... and that video was adorable!!!





Betty Johnson said:


> How exciting! Hugs!





MoonDog said:


> Oh Edith! How did I miss seeing this before? CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's wonderful news!





silverhaven said:


> Such creative SM members, with amazing news. :cheer: :cheer:





CloudClan said:


> Wow, congrats to you and Aolani!!! :wub:


 
Thank you everyone!!! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

maggie's mommy said:


> Congratulations!!!!! I love the video - what a cute way to make the announcement.


Thank you so much. Glad you enjoyed the video


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Edith I meant to say my daughter in law was 32 weeks ,almost 33 weeks now also:smilie_tischkante:. I thought it would be fun for you to know approx what your baby weighs in case you are not having so many ultrasounds. She is in the 50th percentile based on a single baby so she is very good for twins so far. Her tech due date is Oct. 6th but I doubt she will make that date. She has 81/2 + lbs. of baby in there as of Monday.
> 
> I wish you the best of health and luck for you and your baby and hope the pregnancy goes by as fast as you want it to:wub:!


Oh yes, I love havign an idea of what the baby may look like. Wow, your daughter in law is doing pretty good. I believe that a single baby would weigh about as much as each of her twins is currently weighing. I have a feeling she may end up giving birth before me, but guess we will have to wait and see when all the babies want to make their appearance. Good luck to her and your family and please keep up posted!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Love the announcement!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! That video was too cute.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What exciting news!


----------

